# CyMotion Master Linux, G86-21070 USE="gnome -kde"

## sven-tek

Hi!

unterm Weihnachtsbaum lag ne tolle Tastatur von Cherry.

Ich bin gnome-Nutzer und die keyman Software die Cherry dabei gibt, ist für mich sinnlos.

Mittels gnome-keybinding-properties und xhkconf hab ich einen großteil der Tasten für mich sinnvollen Funktionen zugeordnet. (motz motz  :Evil or Very Mad:  gnome-keybinding-properties kann wirklich nicht viel)

~/.XHkeys

```
xhkeys.codeline2:       116;16;KOS;F;24;144;3;1

xhkeys.codeline4:       231;16;KOS;F;71;16;3;1

xhkeys.codeline6:       234;16;KOS;F;100;24;3;1

xhkeys.codeline5:       237;16;A;/usr/bin/rhythmbox

xhkeys.codeline7:       233;16;KOS;F;99;20;3;1

xhkeys.codeline1:       161;16;A;/usr/bin/gcalctool

xhkeys.codeline3:       115;16;A;/usr/bin/gnome-terminal

```

Aber, einige fehlen noch und vielleicht fällt euch da was ein.

Und zwar kann ich nicht benutzen: die 5 Extratasten je links und rechts neben dem Keyboard. ( einzige Funktion ist wenn man sie gemeinsam mit der K-taste drückt als F1 bis F10 Tasten = sinnlos )

Ausserdem fehlt noch eine Funktion für die K-Taste (nicht KDE sondern keyman) und die Ejecttaste oben rechts.

leider tut sich rein gar nichts bei diesen Tasten wenn ich xev benutze  :Sad: 

/etc/X11/XF86Config

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## sven-tek

hi, ich bin schon etwas weiter gekommen mit der Tastatur.

ich habe zufällig in den Kernel messages solche Meldungen gesehen wenn ich eine der nicht funktionierenden Tasten drücke.

```
Jan  4 21:09:53 [kernel] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8b on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  4 21:09:53 [kernel] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8b on isa0060/serio0).

```

im dmesg gabs dann schon mehr infos:

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8b on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00b <keycode>' to make it known.

```

also als root diese Befehle in ein Script und ausführen

```
setkeycodes e00b 135

setkeycodes e012 136

setkeycodes e017 137

setkeycodes e00a 138

setkeycodes e018 139

setkeycodes e071 130

setkeycodes e02c 131

setkeycodes e072 132

setkeycodes e007 133

setkeycodes e008 134

setkeycodes e070 141

```

nun reagiert der gnome dialog (gnome-keybinding-properties) immerhin und trägt eine Taste in die Liste ein wenn sie gedrückt wurde, nur leider funktioniert sie dann trotzdem nicht. Schade, hatte mich schon so gefreut.

<cut>

 [update] nun mit funktionierenden gnome-keybindings 

Ich habe nun bis auf eine letzte Taste alle am laufen, das obige script musste ich nochmal ändern da bestimmte Funktionen schon belegt waren - deshalb ist es jetzt auch durcheinander.

Ich musste nach und nach jede Taste unter Gnome einrichten:

Mit xev habe ich herausgefunden welchen keycode eine Taste generiert und in die Datei ~/.gkb_default.xmm im User-Homeverzeichniss zu jedem Keycode einen XF86 Funktionsnamen reingeschrieben. Durfte noch nicht belegt sein. Diese Funktionsnamen findet man in der Datei: /usr/lib/X11/XKeysymDB.

Erst wenn in der Datei den Keycodes auch gültige XF86 Namen zugeordnet sind nimmt gnome-keybinding-properties die Einstellungen auch so an das die Tasten unter gnome arbeiten. Dann kann man auch ganz andere Funktionen ansteuern als wie der XF86* name suggeriert - möglicherweise haben dann aber andere X Programme Probleme. warum, wieso, keine Ahnung. Ich weiss eigentlich nicht genau wie es funktioniert.

Ihr könnt die Datei am besten runterladen, ich habe sie umbenannt.

cd $HOME

wget http:/ /www.sven-tek.de.vu/.gkb_cymaster_linux.xmm

gnome-keyboard-layout

Mit dem Programm gnome-keyboard-layout dann ein neues Layout hinzufügen und in den Einstellungen das Kommando anpassen zu "modmap /home/<yourhome>/.gkb_cymaster_linux.xmm"

Anmerkungen:

Was mich sehr stört an gnome und an seinem dialog gnome-keybinding-properties ist das man nicht mehrere Tasten für die gleiche Funktion nutzen kann. Das heist ich habe bisher immer die Tastenkombination "strg"+"alt"+"pfeil_rechts" benutzt um auf den rechteren Desktop zu springen, nun hat meine Tastatur dafür extra Tasten. Wenn ich aber gnome-keybinding-properties benutze um die zu aktivieren fällt automatisch die Tastenkombination flach. Das ist echt mies, da ich mich an die Kombination gewöhnt habe möchte ich doch mal das eine und mal das andere benutzen können.

Wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe (motz motz gnome-keybinding-properties kann wirklich nicht viel)

Ansonsten jetzt eine schöne Tastatur wo alles Funktioniert bis auf die "K" taste</cut>Last edited by sven-tek on Thu Mar 03, 2005 7:37 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## sven-tek

gibts denn hier User die an einem richtigen Howto interesse hätten, wenn mans nur mal eben ans laufen bringen will sind das nur vier/fünf schritte.

----------

## AGM

Also ich hätte da schon Intresse dran!  :Smile: 

----------

## sven-tek

ich habe den text oben schonmal grob überarbeitet und in einer Email habe ich es gerade so beschrieben, zumindest schonmal ne Kurzfassung:

 *Quote:*   

> zusammenfassend, ich habe eine Reihe von "setkeycodes ... ..."
> 
> Befehlen gebraucht und ein modifiziertes gnome-keymap angelegt.
> 
> http://sv1en.gmxhome.de/setkeys.sh als root ausführen
> ...

 

Verbesserungssvorschläge und Erfahrungsberichte erwünscht.

----------

## AGM

Cool! Danke schonmal, ich werde mich gleich mal dran machen das zu probieren.

----------

## sven-tek

also, die Geschichte ist noch nicht zu ende. diese Fortsetzung heisst:

"gehe zurück auf Los und ziehe nicht 4000 Mark ein"

das mappen der neuen Tasten auf einen X86 keysym-Name bringt gnome ziemlich durcheinander, nach einem Neustart bekommt man die tollsten Probleme. Hatte schon nicht funktionierende Multimediatasten und auch schonmal gar keine Tasten mehr. Da half es nurnoch die Datei /home/<yourusername>/.gconf/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/%gconf.xml durch ein backup zu ersetzen.

Also, bis zu den "setkeycodes" funktioniert alles, man kann damit dann auch alle Tasten per xhkconf / xhkeys mit Programmen belegen. Aber in meinem Fall nicht mit den Funktionen die ich darauf haben möchte. Die setkeycodes ... Befehle müssen übrigends bei jedem booten ausgeführt werden, dazu habe ich sie in /etc/conf.d/local.start reingeschrieben jetzt.

dieses hier

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://sv1en.gmxhome.de/.gkb_cymaster_linux.xmm im Homeverzeichniss ablegen,
> 
> mit gnome-keyboard-layout dann einrichten
> ...

 

sollte ja ein Workaround sein dafür das gnome-keybinding-properties die neuen Tasten zwar erkennt, diese aber nicht arbeiten.

Dieses funktionierte nicht! Oder zumindest nur bis zum Neustart von gnome, und nach dem Neustart musste man erst wieder in gnome-keybinding-properties *eine* Taste löschen und neu belegen damit dann auch alle anderen wieder funktionieren.   :Evil or Very Mad:  hab ich nicht schonmal erwähnt das gnome-keybinding-properties mies ist?   :Twisted Evil: 

Die Tatsache das xhkeys mit den Tasten umgehen kann und gnome-keybinding-properties nicht, fokussiert das Problem auf das gnome System wodrann ich nichts ändern kann.

blame gnome  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sven-tek

in der Zeitschrift linuxuser ist ein 3 Seitiger Beitrag/Testbericht drin gewesen zu der Tastatur,

der hat mir zwar nicht weitergeholfen den Tasten unter gnome bessere Funktionen zuzuordnen aber der Produkt-Manager Stefan Kummer wurde kontaktiert und im Antwortschreiben steht unter anderem drin das Unterstützung für gnome geplant sei.

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wieviele von den Tastaturen die so verkauft haben (und wieviele normale cymaster zum vergleich),

wenn es genügend Umsatz gebracht hat würden die ja Interesse daran haben die Produktreihe weiterzuentwickeln.

----------

